# hd pc gaming rig wallpapers



## wgolden

looking for some good ones ^-^


----------



## gaming96

Heres a few of mine







































Hope any of these are good enough









Gaming96.


----------



## xpod

^those are amazing wallpapers


----------



## von rottes

need I say it?
Call upon /wg

I did find a cool 1920x1080 wallpaper (wheres the "p")
but its on my computer at home....


----------



## gaming96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpod;13700665*
> ^those are amazing wallpapers


Thank you, i only use the best ones i can find







iv got plenty more if you want some more uploading?

Gaming96.


----------



## xpod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gaming96;13700912*
> Thank you, i only use the best ones i can find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iv got plenty more if you want some more uploading?
> 
> Gaming96.


Only if you want to, I guess since OP wants hd wallpapers


----------



## gaming96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpod;13704101*
> Only if you want to, I guess since OP wants hd wallpapers


OK lol, ill just Finnish what im doing then ill be right back









Gaming96.

[EDIT] i will upload them tomorrow (or technically today lol) because it is 2:00 AM! and i need to get up quite early


----------



## riko99

Almost not in the right section unless people start posting their *OWN* artwork and photo's.


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

http://www.desktopography.net/


----------



## BlankThis

Wrong section. Use OT next time.


----------

